# New member ironically from Titusville, the Gheenoe / Gheenee hometown



## Guest (Aug 19, 2018)

Welcome aboard, nice noe!


----------



## TieOneOnJax (May 24, 2018)

TitusvilleTim said:


> Thanks for welcoming me into the "family"- As the post title says I'm ironically living in Titusville, FL...yes, where Gheenoes are made. I drive by the "factory" at least once a week. I didn't know I was going to own one until recently when my brother got very ill and was selling his 2001, Super 16. He was the original owner and it lived entirely in fresh water, until I bought it from him. It now is on a lift at my place on the Indian River Lagoon (IRL). The set up is with a 25 hp Yamaha 4 stroke, hummingbird finder, of course with the normal live well, etc. Only thing I want to do is change the stick steer as the cable is a little stiff, and the control box is cracked, so I'm changing the whole thing out with a new EzyStik 840. See Ya on the flats and creeks / Tim. ;-)


Looks like that boat will be right at home there! Enjoy!


----------



## Viking1 (May 23, 2010)

Welcome to the group and I like the boat's color. The Supers are excellent boats. If you are interested the annual Gheenoe Rally is being held on Oct 5 in Englewood. Unfortunately the Red Tide has affected that area pretty bad but there are other things to do in the area off the water too if the Tide is not gone by then. The event features a boat show, dinner and a drawing for prizes. All money raised is donated to a charity. If you are interested here is a link with more information.
https://www.facebook.com/events/706...y":"null"}&source=4&action_history=null&ref=4


----------

